# ماذا تفعل هذه المسكينة ؟؟



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

تزوجت امرأة و بعد الزواج بفترة قليلة وجدت زوجها :

1- عاجز جنسيا .  أو 

2- أدمن المخدرات .  أو 

3- تكرهه و لا تستطيع العيش معه .


ما هو الحل في العقيدة المسيحية ؟؟؟؟


برجاء الرد يكون مدعما بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس .

تحياتي ......


----------



## Michael (4 مارس 2007)

صديقى علاء الدين

بالمسيحية لا يوجد فتاوى واحكام كما بالاسلام

ولنعتبر كما وضعت هذا الموضوع انت تسال وتطلب الاجابة



> تزوجت امرأة و بعد الزواج بفترة قليلة وجدت زوجها :
> 
> 1- عاجز جنسيا . أو
> 
> ...



الصلاة


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> صديقى علاء الدين
> 
> بالمسيحية لا يوجد فتاوى واحكام كما بالاسلام
> 
> ...


 
ممكن حضرتك توضح أكتر ؟؟؟


----------



## انسان (4 مارس 2007)

اي تصلي لله ان ينقذها من موقفها


و تعيش حياتها في تعب و  هم 


اذا لم تستجب صلواتها


----------



## Michael (4 مارس 2007)

*طيب شوف يا صديقى علاء

اولا انا فاهم قصدك بالموضوع دة بس همشى معاك للاخر

ثانيا انت وضعت عنوان اردت ان تميل الكفة للزوجة دون توضيح نقاط قوية

ثالثا انت قلت




			تزوجت امرأة و بعد الزواج بفترة قليلة وجدت زوجها :

1- عاجز جنسيا . أو 

2- أدمن المخدرات . أو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولكلاهما علاج

والحل هو الصلاة

لن هذا يكون من الانخراط مع الشيطان بحياة الجسد والبعد عن الروح والكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح جداجدا بهذا الشان وقال

هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصوم والصلاة

انت قلت




			3- تكرهه و لا تستطيع العيش معه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا انت تقول تكرهة ولا تستطيع العيش معة

وانا اقول لك ان هذا غير صحيح لماذا

لان اولا الرب يختار للمرء شريك حياتة وهنك فترة الخطوبة وما الى ذلك للتعرف على الزوج

المهم

ان كونها تكرهة لتلك الاسباب او غيرها فهذا لة حل بالعلاج والصوم والصلاة

هتقولى وانا عارف انك عاوز تقول انها حرام تعيش معاة ولازم تتطلق ولو اتطلقت تبقى زانية لية وخلافة

هقولك 

ان دة مهما حصل 

فما جمعة الله لا يفرقة انسان ولو رجعت الى العهد الجديد فستجد ان الله يقول ان المطلقة كالزانية تضر الارض من بطنها (ساضع لك النص ولكن لو كنت قارى فلن تسالنى عنة وان كنت مماطل فستسالنى عنة)

والبابا شوة واضح كالكتاب المقدس لا طلاق الا لعة الزنا


فانت قولت ان الزوج يكون عاجز جنسيا وكونها تريد زوج اخرى فتكون زانية 

انت قولت انة مدمن مخدرات ولها علاج

انت تقول انها تكرة وانا اقول ان لكل شىء حل ومن هنا اتكلم معك بشكل اسلامى واقول لك ما ذنب لو كانت تلك المراة مسلمة وزوجها نفس الحال فما ذنب اطفالها من التشتيت والضياع والركض بالمحاكم للحصول على التطليق والقران يقول صراحة ان المراة ان رفضت ممارسة الحقوق الزوجية تضرب وتهان (واضروبهن فى المضاجع) بل ويدير لها ظهرة عند النوم بل وان اله الاسلام بامر ويوظف ملائكتة للعن الزوجة عند رفضها فى ممارستها لزوجها للجنس!!!

اما الزوج عندما لا يرغب بمارسة الحقوق الزوجية فلا يكون للمراة اى حقوق سوء طلع الخلع‘!!!


ولذك اجبتك ان الحل هو الطلاق 

اما هناك حالات نادرة جداجدا يكون فيها خلل من البداية واعتراض على حكمة الله فى الزيجة فيكون نتيجتها الفشل فهنا الحل هو الابتعاد فقط  (الافتراق) فقط دون الزواج مرة اخرى

وياريت متمسكش بكبمة وتفضل تنط فيها زى موضوع لمن كان المسيح يصوم ويصلى!!!


والرب قادر ان ينير بصيرتك بالحق فاعرف الحق والحق يحررك

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

انسان قال:


> اي تصلي لله ان ينقذها من موقفها
> 
> 
> و تعيش حياتها في تعب و هم
> ...


 

و لماذل لا يتم طلاقها ؟ أم أنها لابد لها من أن تزني و تقع في الخطيئة ؟؟؟


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> *ولكلاهما علاج*
> 
> *والحل هو الصلاة*


 

الصلاة لن تشبع غريزتها الجنسية و لن تعالج زوجها من الإدمان .




سيباستيان قال:


> *اولا انت تقول تكرهة ولا تستطيع العيش معة*
> 
> *وانا اقول لك ان هذا غير صحيح لماذا*
> 
> *ان كونها تكرهة لتلك الاسباب او غيرها فهذا لة حل بالعلاج والصوم والصلاة*


 


أيضا الصلاة لن تجعلها تحبه !!!!! فنحن نتحدث عن الواقع و ليس الخيال .





سيباستيان قال:


> *فما جمعة الله لا يفرقة انسان ولو رجعت الى العهد الجديد فستجد ان الله يقول ان المطلقة كالزانية تضر الارض من بطنها (ساضع لك النص ولكن لو كنت قارى فلن تسالنى عنة وان كنت مماطل فستسالنى عنة)*


 
من قال لك أن الله جمعهما ؟ مثلما زوجهما القس في الكنيسة يمكنه أن يطلقهما في الكنيسة أيضا .





سيباستيان قال:


> *انت تقول انها تكرة وانا اقول ان لكل شىء حل ومن هنا اتكلم معك بشكل اسلامى واقول لك ما ذنب لو كانت تلك المراة مسلمة وزوجها نفس الحال فما ذنب اطفالها من التشتيت والضياع والركض بالمحاكم للحصول على التطليق والقران يقول صراحة ان المراة ان رفضت ممارسة الحقوق الزوجية تضرب وتهان (واضروبهن فى المضاجع) بل ويدير لها ظهرة عند النوم بل وان اله الاسلام بامر ويوظف ملائكتة للعن الزوجة عند رفضها فى ممارستها لزوجها للجنس!!!*


 
أولا : لا يوجد في الإسلام شيء اسمه واضربوهن في المضاجع !!! أرجو عند الكلام أن تتحدث عن علم .

ثانيا : سوف أرد عليك السؤال هناك في الإسلام حق الخلع فلو اكتشفت الزوجة أن زوجها به عيب لا تستطيع العيش معه فيمكن لها أن تخلعه و أظن إن حضرتك شفت فيلم محامي خُلع 





سيباستيان قال:


> *اما هناك حالات نادرة جداجدا يكون فيها خلل من البداية واعتراض على حكمة الله فى الزيجة فيكون نتيجتها الفشل فهنا الحل هو الابتعاد فقط (الافتراق) فقط دون الزواج مرة اخرى*


 
هناك حالات كثيرة جدا و هي التي جعلت البابا شنوده يرفض حكم المحكمة الذي كان الأقباط يطالبونه فيه بالطلاق و السماح لهم بالزواج بعد الطلاق .





سيباستيان قال:


> *وياريت متمسكش بكبمة وتفضل تنط فيها زى موضوع لمن كان المسيح يصوم ويصلى!!!*


 
أنتم فتحتم هذا المنتدى لكي من هم مثلي يسألون و أنتم تجيبون ، و أنا غير مجبر لقبول كلامك بما فيه من أخطاء و أشياء تخالف الواقع .


أنا أرى و بشهادة المسيحيون أنفسهم أن الحل هو أن تزني المرأة أو تتهم نفسها بالزنا أو تغير الملة !!! و هذا شيء غريب جدا لا يوافق طبيعة البشر .



قلبي مع كل امرأة تعاني من سوء أخلاق زوجها و لا تستطيع العيش معه .


----------



## Michael (4 مارس 2007)

*


Alaa El-Din قال:



الصلاة لن تشبع غريزتها الجنسية و لن تعالج زوجها من الإدمان .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عفوا هذا هو تفكير ابناء الشيطان*

*مع الاعتذار*

*او فالاقل هذا تفكير ابناء الارض وليس مثلنا اولاد السماء*

*وكلام شخصى ايضا يا صديقى علاء الدين*


*



أيضا الصلاة لن تجعلها تحبه !!!!! فنحن نتحدث عن الواقع و ليس الخيال .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*لا تعارض بين هذا وذاك*

*فبالصلاة تجد راحة للمتعبين *

*بالصلاة والصوم تجد رجاء المساكين*

*الصلاة والصوم يا صديقى علاء هى الحل الوحيد *

*السيد السيمح قال*

*صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا*

*اهل لو كان الشخص يصلى كا يجد وقت للجنس والمماطلة والاسئلة التى لا معنا لها*

*بالطبع لا*


*



من قال لك أن الله جمعهما ؟ مثلما زوجهما القس في الكنيسة يمكنه أن يطلقهما في الكنيسة أيضا .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*فالترجع الى الكتاب المقدس يا عزيزى بلا من تضيع وقتى ووقتك ووقت القراء*

*مت 19:6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.*
*مر 10:9 فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.*

*الكنيسة عامل فقط وليست هى من جمعتهم *

*ليس معنى ان اكلنيسة تباركهم وتصلى لهم تكون قد جمعتهم*

*وحتى لو فرضنا جدالا*

*فالكنيسة تجمهم بالجسد*

*اما الله فجمعهم بالروح*

*ولذلك فالكنيسة لا حق لها بالتطليق الا بحالة الزنا *

*هتقولى يعنى لازم تروح تزنى هقولك لا مش لازم (دة موضوع تانى)*

*



أولا : لا يوجد في الإسلام شيء اسمه واضربوهن في المضاجع !!! أرجو عند الكلام أن تتحدث عن علم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حاضر*

*تفضل*


*الآية 34 من سورة النساء والتي تنص على: *
*اقتباس: وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا *

*وقد ورد تفسير ابن كثير للآية كما يلي: *

*اقتباس: وَاَللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزهنَّ " أَيْ وَالنِّسَاء اللَّاتِي تَتَخَوَّفُونَ أَنْ يَنْشُزْنَ عَلَى أَزْوَاجهنَّ وَالنُّشُوز هُوَ الِارْتِفَاع فَالْمَرْأَة النَّاشِز هِيَ الْمُرْتَفِعَة عَلَى زَوْجهَا التَّارِكَة لِأَمْرِهِ الْمُعْرِضَة عَنْهُ الْمُبْغِضَة لَهُ فَمَتَى ظَهَرَ لَهُ مِنْهَا أَمَارَات النُّشُوز فَلْيَعِظْهَا وَلْيُخَوِّفْهَا عِقَاب اللَّه فِي عِصْيَانه فَإِنَّ اللَّه قَدْ أَوْجَبَ حَقّ الزَّوْج عَلَيْهَا وَطَاعَته وَحَرَّمَ عَلَيْهَا مَعْصِيَته لِمَا لَهُ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ الْفَضْل وَالْإِفْضَال وَقَدْ قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَوْ كُنْت آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَسْجُد لِأَحَدٍ لَأَمَرْت الْمَرْأَة أَنْ تَسْجُد لِزَوْجِهَا مِنْ عِظَم حَقّه عَلَيْهَا " . وَرَوَى الْبُخَارِيّ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ " إِذَا دَعَا الرَّجُل اِمْرَأَته إِلَى فِرَاشه فَأَبَتْ عَلَيْهِ لَعَنَتْهَا الْمَلَائِكَة حَتَّى تُصْبِح " رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم وَلَفْظه " إِذَا بَاتَتْ الْمَرْأَة هَاجِرَة فِرَاش زَوْجهَا لَعَنَتْهَا الْمَلَائِكَة حَتَّى تُصْبِح " وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَاَللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزهنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ " وَقَوْله " وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِع " قَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : الْهَجْر هُوَ أَنْ لَا يُجَامِعهَا وَيُضَاجِعهَا عَلَى فِرَاشهَا وَيُوَلِّيهَا ظَهْره وَكَذَا قَالَ غَيْر وَاحِد وَزَادَ آخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ السُّدِّيّ وَالضَّحَّاك وَعِكْرِمَة وَابْن عَبَّاس فِي رِوَايَة وَلَا يُكَلِّمهَا مَعَ ذَلِكَ وَلَا يُحَدِّثهَا وَقَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة أَيْضًا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : يَعِظهَا فَإِنْ هِيَ قَبِلَتْ وَإِلَّا هَجَرَهَا فِي الْمَضْجَع وَلَا يُكَلِّمهَا مِنْ غَيْر أَنْ يَرُدّ نِكَاحهَا وَذَلِكَ عَلَيْهَا شَدِيد وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم وَمُحَمَّد بْن كَعْب وَمِقْسَم وَقَتَادَة : الْهَجْر هُوَ أَنْ لَا يُضَاجِعهَا وَقَدْ قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْن إِسْمَاعِيل حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة عَنْ عَلِيّ بْن زَيْد عَنْ أَبِي مُرَّة الرَّقَاشِيّ عَنْ عَمّه أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ نُشُوزهنَّ فَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِع " قَالَ حَمَّاد يَعْنِي النِّكَاح وَفِي السُّنَن وَالْمُسْنَد عَنْ مُعَاوِيَة بْن حَيْدَة الْقُشَيْرِيّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : يَا رَسُول اللَّه مَا حَقّ اِمْرَأَة أَحَدنَا عَلَيْهِ قَالَ " أَنْ تُطْعِمهَا إِذَا طَعِمْت وَتَكْسُوهَا إِذَا اِكْتَسَيْت وَلَا تَضْرِب الْوَجْه وَلَا تُقَبِّح وَلَا تَهْجُر إِلَّا فِي الْبَيْت " وَقَوْله وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ أَيْ إِذَا لَمْ يَرْتَدِعْنَ بِالْمَوْعِظَةِ وَلَا بِالْهِجْرَانِ فَلَكُمْ أَنْ تَضْرِبُوهُنَّ ضَرْبًا غَيْر مُبَرِّح كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم عَنْ جَابِر عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي حَجَّة الْوَدَاع " وَاتَّقُوا اللَّه فِي النِّسَاء فَإِنَّهُنَّ عِنْدكُمْ عَوَان وَلَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَنْ لَا يُوطِئْنَ فُرُشكُمْ أَحَدًا تَكْرَهُونَهُ فَإِنْ فَعَلْنَ فَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ ضَرْبًا غَيْر مُبَرِّح وَلَهُنَّ رِزْقهنَّ وَكِسْوَتهنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ " وَكَذَا قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَغَيْر وَاحِد ضَرْبًا غَيْر مُبَرِّح قَالَ الْحَسَن الْبَصْرِيّ يَعْنِي غَيْر مُؤَثِّر قَالَ الْفُقَهَاء هُوَ أَنْ لَا يَكْسِر فِيهَا عُضْوًا وَلَا يُؤَثِّر فِيهَا شَيْئًا , وَقَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : يَهْجُرهَا فِي الْمَضْجَع فَإِنْ أَقْبَلَتْ وَإِلَّا فَقَدْ أَذِنَ اللَّه لَك أَنْ تَضْرِبهَا ضَرْبًا غَيْر مُبَرِّح وَلَا تَكْسِر لَهَا عَظْمًا *



*اقتباس: جَاءَتْ اِمْرَأَة إِلَى النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَشْكُو أَنَّ زَوْجهَا لَطَمَهَا فَقَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ " الْقِصَاص " فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : الرِّجَال قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاء " الْآيَة . فَرَجَعَتْ بِغَيْرِ قِصَاص *


*وانا هنا اسال اهذة هى مكانة المراة وحقوقها اهل تظل مهانة مسلوبة الكرامة والارادة كى ترضى رغبات زوجها الوحشية الجنسية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ*

*ولو سمحت اعطينى موقع ارفع لك فية تسجيل شيخ يقول ان احياة لا تستمر مع المراة الا بالضرب*

*



ثانيا : سوف أرد عليك السؤال هناك في الإسلام حق الخلع فلو اكتشفت الزوجة أن زوجها به عيب لا تستطيع العيش معه فيمكن لها أن تخلعه و أظن إن حضرتك شفت فيلم محامي خُلع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*محامى خلع؟؟ اهذا حوار؟؟ ايا كان !! اهل كان زوجها شديد القوة الجنسية معها ان ان املحامية كذبت على المحكمة؟؟؟*

*المهم نتكلم كلامى جد علمى لو سمحت*

*هذا ليس حق المراة بل ضعف للمراة *

*اقرا معى*

*الآية 34 من سورة النساء في الزوجة الناشز، فإن حكم الزوج الناشز يقع أيضا في نفس السورة النساء وتحديدا في الآية 128 والتي تنص على: *

*اقتباس: وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِنْ بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزًا أَوْ إِعْرَاضًا فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يُصْلِحَا بَيْنَهُمَا صُلْحًا وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ *

*وقد ورد أيضا في تفسير بن كثير للآية ما يلي: *

*اقتباس: إِذَا خَافَتْ الْمَرْأَة مِنْ زَوْجهَا أَنْ يَنْفِر عَنْهَا أَوْ يُعْرِض عَنْهَا فَلَهَا أَنْ تُسْقِط عَنْهُ حَقّهَا أَوْ بَعْضه مِنْ نَفَقَة أَوْ كِسْوَة أَوْ مَبِيت أَوْ غَيْر ذَلِكَ مِنْ حُقُوقهَا عَلَيْهِ وَلَهُ أَنْ يَقْبَل ذَلِكَ مِنْهَا فَلَا حَرَج عَلَيْهَا فِي بَذْلهَا ذَلِكَ لَهُ وَلَا عَلَيْهِ فِي قَبُوله مِنْهَا وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى فَلَا جُنَاح عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يُصْلِحَا بَيْنهمَا صُلْحًا ثُمَّ قَالَ وَالصُّلْح خَيْر أَيْ مِنْ الْفِرَاق *

*أي أن الزوجة إذا خافت من زوجها نشوزا أو نفورا أو إعراضا فالحل بالنسبة لها هو أن تسقط عنه حقّها أو بعضه من نفقة أو كسوة أو مبيت، وقد ضرب التفسير مثلا بالحديث الصحيح التالي: *

*اقتباس: لَمَّا كَبِرَتْ سَوْدَة بِنْت زَمْعَة عَزَمَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى فِرَاقهَا فَصَالَحَتْهُ عَلَى أَنْ يُمْسِكهَا وَتَتْرُك يَوْمهَا لِعَائِشَة فَقَبِلَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهَا وَأَبْقَاهَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ *

*ممّا ورد عاليه نجد أن حكم الزوجة الناشز يختلف تماما عن حكم الزوج الناشز: *
*- فالزوج الذي يخشى نشوز زوجته له أن ينصحها ويهجرها في الفراش بل ويضربها. *
*- أما الزوجة التي تخشى نشوز زوجها فالحل أمامها هو أن تتنازل له عن بعض من حقوقها مقابل الإبقاء عليها. *




*



هناك حالات كثيرة جدا و هي التي جعلت البابا شنوده يرفض حكم المحكمة الذي كان الأقباط يطالبونه فيه بالطلاق و السماح لهم بالزواج بعد الطلاق .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كذب *

*تلك الحالة كانت خصيصا للممثلة (مش فاكر اسمها بجد) وانت تعلم ذلك وبعد ما اصدرتة من ازعاج وضوضاء تم الرفض بناء على ما ينص علية الكتاب المقدس*

*ارجوك يا صديقى علاء الدين *

*المصداقية*



*



أنتم فتحتم هذا المنتدى لكي من هم مثلي يسألون و أنتم تجيبون ، و أنا غير مجبر لقبول كلامك بما فيه من أخطاء و أشياء تخالف الواقع .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *أنا أرى و بشهادة المسيحيون أنفسهم أن الحل هو أن تزني المرأة أو تتهم نفسها بالزنا أو تغير الملة !!! و هذا شيء غريب جدا لا يوافق طبيعة البشر .*


 
*طبعا نحن تحت امر اى متسائل يبحث عن الحق وليس عن المماطل *

*اما قبولك او رفضك فهذا شانك تماما كعدم قبولى لهانة الامراة المحمدية او كعائشة  او كمحمد القاتل الزانى *

*لكل منا وجهة نظرة ولكل منا ان يفرض راية بالعقل على الاخر*



> *قلبي مع كل امرأة تعاني من سوء أخلاق زوجها و لا تستطيع العيش معه .*


*[/quote]*



*وقلبى مع كل امراة محمدية بالعالم عاما وبالخليج خاصا من طلالها وتزوج الزوج عليها وتعبها باملحاكم كى كما تفضل انت وقولت ان تطالب بالخلع الذى بالنهاية تكون المراة كالسلعة المباعة وذلك بسبب تعاليم القران والسنة*

*سلام ونعمة لك يا صديقى العزيز علاء الدين واتمنى ان تنظر بعين العقل لا بعين القلب واقول لك لا تسلم قلبك الى شيوخك ولا تسلم عقلك الى شيوخك*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2007)

> من قال لك أن الله جمعهما ؟ مثلما زوجهما القس في الكنيسة يمكنه أن يطلقهما في الكنيسة أيضا


.
حضرتك هتفتي في المسيحيات ولا اية ؟ 
الزواج هو رباط مقدس يجمع بة اللة الرجل و المراة 
وهو تدبير الهي 


> ثانيا : سوف أرد عليك السؤال هناك في الإسلام حق الخلع فلو اكتشفت الزوجة أن زوجها به عيب لا تستطيع العيش معه فيمكن لها أن تخلعه و أظن إن حضرتك شفت فيلم محامي خُلع



سؤال بسيط هل الخلع مذكور في القران ؟لاني مش عارف صراحة ؟؟؟!!!هل هو تشريع الهي في الاسلام ؟؟؟


> هناك حالات كثيرة جدا و هي التي جعلت البابا شنوده يرفض حكم المحكمة الذي كان الأقباط يطالبونه فيه بالطلاق و السماح لهم بالزواج بعد الطلاق .



مش هنغير في تعاليم الكتاب المقدس و مش هنحيد عنها ولا هنطلع فتاوي ولا بلاوي


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> *عفوا هذا هو تفكير ابناء الشيطان*
> 
> *مع الاعتذار*


 


شكرا على ذوقك العالي ...............







سيباستيان قال:


> *فبالصلاة تجد راحة للمتعبين *
> 
> *بالصلاة والصوم تجد رجاء المساكين*
> 
> *الصلاة والصوم يا صديقى علاء هى الحل الوحيد *


 

طيب و ليه الأقباط اللي رفعوا القضية ضد البابا شنوده ما يصلوش ؟ و لا دول أبناء شيطان كمان ؟ بص للواقع يا أستاذ و لا تضع رأسك في التراب .... الحل هو الطلاق و السماح لهم بالزواج .







سيباستيان قال:


> *فالترجع الى الكتاب المقدس يا عزيزى بلا من تضيع وقتى ووقتك ووقت القراء*
> 
> *مت 19:6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.*
> *مر 10:9 فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.*
> ...


 

إذن فلتكن الكنيسة هي عامل فقط في الطلاق أيضا .....







سيباستيان قال:


> *الآية 34 من سورة النساء والتي تنص على: *
> *اقتباس: وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا *
> 
> *وقد ورد تفسير ابن كثير للآية كما يلي: *
> ...


 


أنا مش شايف حاجة بتقول اضربوهن في المضاجع !! ممكن تشاور لي عليها ؟





سيباستيان قال:


> *ولو سمحت اعطينى موقع ارفع لك فية تسجيل شيخ يقول ان احياة لا تستمر مع المراة الا بالضرب*


 

إن كان هناك شخص قال هذا الكلام فهو شخص متخلف و نحن لا نأخذ ديننا من متخلفين عقليا .





سيباستيان قال:


> *ولو سمحت اعطينى موقع ارفع لك فية تسجيل شيخ يقول ان احياة لا تستمر مع المراة الا بالضرب*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

أنا أسألك عن دينك فلا تلجأ للإسلاميات لأنكم تطالبون دائما بأن يكون لكل منتدى الحوار الخاص به .. و لا هو حلال عليكم و حرام علينا ؟؟





سيباستيان قال:


> *اما قبولك او رفضك فهذا شانك تماما كعدم قبولى لهانة الامراة المحمدية او كعائشة العاهرة او كمحمد القاتل الزانى *


 

أتقدم فيك بشكوى لإدارة المنتدى لإيقافك لأنك أسأت الأدب .....


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2007)

> أنا أسألك عن دينك فلا تلجأ للإسلاميات لأنكم تطالبون دائما بأن يكون لكل منتدى الحوار الخاص به .. و لا هو حلال عليكم و حرام علينا ؟؟



وقد اجابك الاستاذ سباستيان عن الدين و الروحانيات التي تجهلها حضرتك  
وتقول ان هذا عيب في المسيحية 
لا يوجد لدينا فتاوى ولا اختراعات يا سيد 
و مازلنا نسال هل الخلع تشريع الهي في القران ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> طيب و ليه الأقباط اللي رفعوا القضية ضد البابا شنوده ما يصلوش ؟ و لا دول أبناء شيطان كمان ؟ بص للواقع يا أستاذ و لا تضع رأسك في التراب .... الحل هو الطلاق و السماح لهم بالزواج .



قلنا اننا لن نحيد عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ولا نقول فتاوي ولا بلاوي


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> و مازلنا نسال هل الخلع تشريع الهي في القران ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

نعم تشريع إلهي مأخوذ عن السنة المطهرة ............

تقدمت بشكوى لإدارة المنتدى ضد سباستيان لأنه أساء الأدب و سب أمي عائشة و سوف أنتظر رد الإدارة ................


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> و مازلنا نسال هل الخلع تشريع الهي في القران ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

نعم تشريع إلهي مأخوذ عن السنة المطهرة ............

تقدمت بشكوى لإدارة المنتدى ضد سباستيان لأنه أساء الأدب و سب أمي عائشة و رسول محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و سوف أنتظر رد الإدارة ................


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> و مازلنا نسال هل الخلع تشريع الهي في القران ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

نعم تشريع إلهي مأخوذ عن السنة المطهرة ............

تقدمت بشكوى لإدارة المنتدى ضد سباستيان لأنه أساء الأدب و سب أمي عائشة و رسولي محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و سوف أنتظر رد الإدارة ................


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 مارس 2007)

Alaa El-Din

هناك سبب لتشريع العهد الجديد بخصوص الطلاق

التطليق 

"وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق، 

أمّا أنا فأقول لكم إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا، يجعلها تزني، 

ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فإنه يزني" [31-32]. 

كان الزواج قد انحط تمامًا عند الأمم، فالرومان الذين كانوا قبلاً يقدّسون الزواج فيحترم الرجل أسرته وتقوم المرأة أو الزوجة بدور رئيسي في الأسرة، قد تأثّر باليونان فكريًا، فصار الطلاق شائعًا جدًا. قيل عن امرأة أنها تزوّجت ثماني مرّات في خمس سنوات. أمّا اليونان فقد عرفوا في ذلك الوقت بالفساد حتى كان الرجال يحاولون عزل نساءهم خشية ممارستهم الشرّ، وفي كورنثوس تكرّست ألف كاهنة لبناء هيكل آخر لأفروديت إلهة الحب، فيجمعن المال بطريقة مملوءة خلاعة. أمّا بالنسبة لليهود فقد حملوا تقديسًا للزواج، فكان الطلاق مكروهًا لديهم. يقول الرب: "فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر أحد بامرأة شبابه، لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب" (مل 2: 15-16). ومن أمثال الربيين: "يفيض المذبح دموعًا عندما يطلق إنسان امرأة شبابه". هكذا كان الطلاق مكروهًا جدًا، لكن الله سمح لهم به من أجل قسوة قلوبهم. وقد اختلفت مدارس التفسير اليهوديّة في تقديم الأسباب التي تبيح الطلاق. فمدرسة شمعي تميل إلى التضييق، فلا تسمح بالطلاق إلا في حالة فقدان العفّة. أمّا مدرسة هليل فكانت متحرّرة للغاية. يمكن للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لأي سبب مهما كان تافهًا مثل افسادها الطعام أو خروجها برأس عارية، بل ويستطيع أن يطلقها بلا سبب إن جذبته إنسانة أخرى. 

جاء السيّد المسيح يرتفع بالمؤمنين إلى مستوى النضوج الروحي والمسئولية الجادة فلا يطق الرجل امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا. ويُعلّق القدّيس أغسطينوس على كلمات السيّد بخصوص عدم التطليق قائلاً: [لم تأمر الشريعة الموسويّة بالتطليق، إنّما أمرت من يقوم بتطليق امرأته أن يعطها كتاب طلاق، لأنه في إعطائها كتاب طلاق (تطليق) ما يهدئ من ثورة غضب الإنسان. فالرب الذي أمر قساة القلوب بإعطاء كتاب تطليق أشار عن عدم رغبته في التطليق ما أمكن. لذلك عندما سُئل الرب نفسه عن هذا الأمر أجاب قائلاً: "إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 19: 8)، لأنه مهما بلغت قسوة قلب الراغب في تطليق زوجته إذ يعرف أنها بواسطة كتاب التطليق تستطيع أن تتزوج بآخر، لذلك يهدأ غضبه ولا يطلقها. ولكي يؤكّد رب المجد هذا المبدأ - وهو عدم تطليق الزوجة باستهتار - جعل الاستثناء الوحيد هو علّة الزنا. فقد أمر بضرورة احتمال جميع المتاعب الأخرى بثبات من أجل المحبّة الزوجيّة ولأجل العفّة، وقد أكّد رب المجد نفس المبدأ بدعوته من يتزوج بمطلّقة "زانيًا.]


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2007)

_للمرة الثانية 
اين هذا التشريع الالهي في القران كتابكم ؟؟؟؟؟ ( الخلع)
بما ان حضرتك بتقول ان دة عيب ان الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم في تلك النقطة و تقول انها عيب فية 
وانت لا تعلم ماهي الروحانيات و السمو بالنفس دينيا _


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 مارس 2007)

*الى المحتار في الاجتماعيات ! 

اذا لم تقدر معاشرته تفترق عنه ..... ما هي مشكلتك ؟؟؟ *


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

****************

*تم التحرير بواسطة المشرف*
و السبب على الرابط التالي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=227948&posted=1#post227948


----------



## Michael (5 مارس 2007)

اشكر اساتذتى Avada Cadavra و The Galilean 

وياحبيبى علاء حيثما تاتى ستاتى القاذورات وحيثما تذهب ستذهب القاذورات معك

نكمل الموضوع بلا تشتيت ان استطعت بدلا من جهلك بدينك ودين غيرك

سلام الرب معك


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2007)

Alaa El-Din قال:


> 1- عاجز جنسيا .




ما الذي تقصده بالعاجز جنسيا, هل تقصد عاقر؟ ام شئ اخر؟







> 2- أدمن المخدرات .


 

الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان شركة الزواج يجب ان تكون من بين المؤمنين, فلا شركة بين النور و الظلمة, لذلك حالة مستحيلة ان تتزوج رجل مسيحي مؤمن يدمن المخدرات في بعد هذا العمر الطويل و لم يقم به في مراهقته, و ها نحن لحد الان لم نسمع بحالة مماثلة مما يؤكد كلامي





> 3- تكرهه و لا تستطيع العيش معه .


 
اذا كانت نسائكم تكرهكم, فهذا لا ينطبق علينا, فالمسيح يعلمنا ان نحب حتى اعدائنا, فكيف ستكره امرأة حبيبهاو زوجها
و من الناحية العاطفية, لا يوجد مبرر لكرهه مادام انسان مسيحي تعرفت عليه و على طباعه و احبته و احبها
معادلة بسيطة لا تستدعي كل هذا التغشم منك لتتصورها معضلة!!!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا شروط الزواج فى المسيحية 

1-الاحترام المتبادل بين الطرفين وعدم الاهانة
2-الصدق يعنى مفيش طرف يكون مخبى حاجة عن حد

الطلاق فى المسيحية لعلة الزنا فقط     ولكن هناك حالات يفسخ فيها عقد الزواج وهو ما يسمى بطلان الزواج وليس الطلاق  وده بيحصل لو ماتحققتش الشروط اللى فوق دى 


بناء على ذللك فان حالات بطلان الزواجهى كالاتى 

1-الزوج عاجز جنسى - حالات الغش فى غشاء البكارة - لان ده بيعتبر عدم صدق لان احدهم خبى على التانى حاجة

2-اى حاجة مستخبية حد خباها على حد زى المرض او ان يكون حد فيهم مطلق او ارمل وميقولش للتانى

3-لو الزوج غاب فترة طويلة عن البيت مثلا لو كان فقد فى حرب او هجر البيت فترة طويلة 

4-لو احداهم ضرب الاخر او معاملة سيئة لان ده عدم احترام بين الطرفين 


5- وطبعا لو حد غير دينه


6- فى حاجات كتير مش فكراها يعنى بس عمتا اى حاجة تخل بشروط الزواج المسيحية يعتبر الزواج باطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 سبتمبر 2009)

على الرغم من انه يبدو ان الاخ السائل ترك المنتدى 
الا انني سوف اضع مشاركتي لمحاولة ايصال الفكرة للسائل 

وعلى الرغم من ان السؤال هو للتجربة كما فعل اليهود مع المسيح 
فالسائل لا يسأل عن حاجة له ، ولكن يضع سؤالا افتراضيا لتجربة الوصية المسيحية 




alaa el-din قال:


> تزوجت امرأة و بعد الزواج بفترة قليلة وجدت زوجها :
> 
> 1- عاجز جنسيا . أو
> 
> ...


 

يعلمنا السيد المسيح ان الزواج هو شركة مقدسة قوية بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة لا طلاق فيها الا لعلة الزنا ( خيانة احد الطرفين لميثاق الزواج ) 

قال الرب يسوع المسيح :


[q-bible]
(3 وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلّق امرأته لكل سبب.
4 فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى
5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.
7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق.
8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا.
9 واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني.والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني.​

(متى 19: 3 - 9)​
[/q-bible]
عندما يتزوج الرجل بامرأة ، يصير الاثنان جسدا واحدا .
فاذا مرض او اختل عضو في الجسد هل يصبح ليس عضوا في الجسد ؟؟​ 
السؤال بصيغة اخرى :
اذا كان (الوالدين ) لديهما ابنا مريضا او مدمنا للمخدرات ، هل يصبح تلقائيا ليس ابنهما ؟؟ ​ 
ربما يكون الاب (او الام ) غير حكيما او محبا ، فيقوم بطرد الابن او الانسلاخ عنه جسمانيا ومكانيا ، ولكن هل تنفصم علاقة الابوة والبنوة ؟؟​ 
اعتقد ان الجميع سيتفق بالاجابة ( لا ) .​ 
هذا نفس الامر بالنسبة للرجل او المرأة بعد الزواج . 
لقد اصبح كلاهما عضوا في عائلة واحدة بجسد واحد .​ 
الله يقصد بعلاقة الزواج الاستمرارية ، ومواجهة الحياة بكل مساؤها حلوها ومرها ، وهذا هو التعهد الذي يقطعه الزوجان على نفسيهما امام الكاهن ، الى ان يفرق الموت بينهما . ​ 
ونحن نؤمن باله صانع للمعجزات وقادر على الشفاء سواء للامراض الجسدية او الروحية او النفسية . ​ 
والحياة تشهد عن تعاملات الله مع حالات مثل التي ذكرها السائل ، وكان الله فيها يتمجد ويحل المشكلات او يعطي القدرة على تحملها واستمرار الحياة .​ 
مع تحياتي واحترامي للجميع ​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 سبتمبر 2009)

تعاليم الكتاب المقدس واضحه وصريحه

قداسه البابا شنودة تحدى الدوله وجهازها الادارى قائلا
" لا توجد قوه على الارض تستطيع ان تجبر الكنيسه على شىء يخالف تعاليمالكتاب المقدس او ضد ضمير الكنيسه مهما كان هناك اى نوع من الجبر او الضغط ""

نعم هو ينفذ كلمات الكتاب المقدس


الحلول ان وقعت المشكله المصنوعه من عقلك هذه هى الاتى
اولا : لكلا من هذه الاسباب العلاج الكافى للمعافاه تماما
فالعلاج يفض النزاع
ثانيا : اذا اراد الزوج الاستمرار فى هذا الطريق المظلم ... يمكن للزوجه ان تنفصل عنه  لاكن ليس طلاق
هو انفصال " اى ان الزوجه تبتعد عن الزوج الى حين ما يتغير الامر "
اهذا اذا رفضت صليبها هذا
اما ان كانت تريد الطلاق" فلا طلاق الا لعله الزنا"
لذلك امامها حلا اخر
تغير دينها تماما  لان سمه اديان اخرى تنظر للراحه الجسديه على الارض لانها لا تعرف مفهوم الروح


شكرا لك واعتقد الاجابه وافيه ومكافيه بالاضافه للاخوه الافاضل


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2009)

و اين كانت هذه المسكينة في فترة الخطوبة؟!

أما لو كانت قد خدعت يكون الزواج باطلاً من الأساس...

و لو زنت صحيح ستطلق، لكن لن يكون من حقها الزواج بعدها إلى الأبد...

و ليس هناك أي حالات مثل ما تقول...

تساؤل: ألهذه الدرجة صارت العلاقة بين الرجل و المرأة المسلمين؟! ألهذه الدرجة صار الطلاق عندهم مثل الماء أو كأي عقد عمل؟!


----------



## انت الفادي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاخ علاء الدين
اتمني ان تكون لازلت موجودا و متابعا للموضوع..
لي طلب صغير لديك وهو ان تعرف لي ما معني الزواج اصلا؟؟؟
اذا عرفت معني الزواج الحقيقي.. لما كنت القيت بسؤالك هذا.

بأختصار شديد الزواج هو ارتباط مقدس بين رجل و امرأة.. يتكون ليس فقط من اتصال جسدين بل اتصال روحين و عقلين و قلبين معا.
حياة شركة زوجية.. لا انفصال لا انانية لا فروق ما بين الاثنين بل اصبحوا الاثنان واحدا..
فبعد ان يصبح الرجل و المرأة جسدا واحدا.. فهل تعتقد هناك شخص عاقل يفصل جزء من جسده هكذا؟؟
كمثال: لو المتك يدك؟؟ هل تقطعها ام تعالجها؟؟
لو اصبت بصداع في الرأس.. هل تقطع رأسك ام تبحث عن علاج له؟؟
كلها اعضاء الجسد الواحد.. و من المعروف ان الانسان يصاب بأسقام و امراض كثيرة و لكنه يستمر في الحياة متمسكا بترابط اجزاء جسده غير متخليا عن احدها.
ولكن في بعض الاحيان يحدث ان يضطر الطبيب الي بتر جزء من الجسد..
لماذا؟؟؟؟ لان هذا الجزء مات ليس به حياة...
لاحظ عزيزي التعبير.. هذا العضوا قد مات فيتم البتر..
فما هو الموت في المسيحية؟؟ الخطية هي الموت عزيزي.. 
و سقوط احد الزوجين في الزنا معناه موت احد الاعضاء ويتم بتره فورا.

اما كل الاعزارالاخري التي انت زكرتها فهي اعزار اقبح من الزنب نفسه.
اذا تزوجت مرأة من رجل لا ينجب.. فكما هو لا يقدر ان يحصل علي اطفال كذلك هي ايضا..
و العكس صحيح اذا هي لا تنجب فهو ايضا لا يقدر ان يحصل علي اطفال..
 اي هي في الواقع عدالة تامة. ما يسري علي احدهم يسري عليهما الاثنين..

اما عن خيارك الاخير الذي وضعته بأنها لا تطيقه او اصبحت لا تحبه.. الاجابة المنطقية علي هذه الجملة هي: لماذا تزوجته اصلا؟؟
لاماذا نحمل نحن البشر الله نتيجة اخطائنا؟؟ هل نخطئ نحن و نلقي اللوم علي الله؟؟؟
كلا... هي التي اختارت هذا الزواج و اتمته.. فعليها ان تتحمل نتيجة هذا الزواج. و خصوصا انها تعرف معني كلمة زواج في المسيحية..
فهذا يجعلنا نفكر في حياتنا و في شريكة او شريك الحياة و ان نختار بعناية و قبل كل هذا ان نطلب مشورة الله في الاختيار.
*


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا  رجعت المراة الى بيتها ووجدت ان زوجها يزني وطلبت الطلاق  فما ذنبها ان لا تتزوج مره اخرى وهي لم ترتكب ذنب


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> اذا رجعت المراة الى بيتها ووجدت ان زوجها يزني وطلبت الطلاق فما ذنبها ان لا تتزوج مره اخرى وهي لم ترتكب ذنب


 

من اين اتيت ان هذه الحالة تحديدا لا يحل للمرأة الزواج مرة اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

the galilean قال:


> alaa el-din
> 
> هناك سبب لتشريع العهد الجديد بخصوص الطلاق
> 
> ...



من هنا وقد لون النهي عن التزوج بمطلقه بالون الاحمر


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> من هنا وقد لون النهي عن التزوج بمطلقه بالون الاحمر


 
الاخ الفاضل على ايوب 

يبدو انك من هواة اقتطاع الجملة من سياق المعنى ...

(ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فانه يزني)
(متى 5: 23) 

الكلام هنا عن حالة المرأة التي ارتكبت علة الزنا وتم تطليقها ، فهو يتكلم عن المرأة المخطئة !!!!

واضح ان سؤالك او افتراضك خارج عن نطاق الآية او شرحها ..


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

انا جبت النص كامل وبينت اين المطلوب مني تبيانه 

ولكن من كلامك فهمت ان المراة التي تطلقت من رجلها بعد ان ثبت عليه انه ارتكب الزنا تتزوج عادي ولا احد يتهمها او من تزوجها بالزنه 

يعني الي بجوز  هذه المطلقه لا يعتبر انه زاني


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> انا جبت النص كامل وبينت اين المطلوب مني تبيانه
> 
> ولكن من كلامك فهمت ان المراة التي تطلقت من رجلها بعد ان ثبت عليه انه ارتكب الزنا تتزوج عادي ولا احد يتهمها او من تزوجها بالزنه
> 
> يعني الي بجوز هذه المطلقه لا يعتبر انه زاني


 

الاخ الفاضل على ايوب ، 

الكلام واضح جدا ، تسمية خطية الزنا في هذه الحالة : اما لعلة الزنا نفسه ، او لمن يطلّق بدون علة الزنا .


( ثم في البيت سأله تلاميذه ايضا عن ذلك. 11 فقال لهم من طلّق امرأته وتزوج باخرى يزني عليها. 12 وان طلّقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزني )
(مرقس 1: 10 - 12)

ومع هذا ، فان التعليم المسيحي يدعو الطرف البريء لمحاولة اصلاح الطرف الآخر ، اما اذا اصر الطرف الآخر على فعل الخطية وعدم الامتثال لتعاليم المسيح ، فلا يصبح الطرف الآخر مستعبدا له في هذه الحالة ( 1 كورنثوس 7: 10 - 15)

تحياتي


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يعني بتتجوز عادي


----------



## انت الفادي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> يعني بتتجوز عادي


*نعم و لا في نفس الوقت.. نعم تقدر ان تتزوج مرة اخري اذا كان زوجها هو من قام بفعل الزنا.. و لا تتزوج مرة اخري اذا كانت هي التي قامت بفعل الزنا.
الطرف الزاني هو الذي يقع عليه الطلاق.. و المطلق لا يتزوج مرة اخري... فهمت؟؟
مثال:
رجل متزوج و قام بفعل الزنا.. يطلق من زوجته.. و يطلق عليه مطلق.. و المطلق لا يتزوج.. اما الزوجة البريئة فهي يمكنها تتزوج بدون اي متاعب.

امرأة متزوجة و قامت بفعل الزنا.. تطلق من زوجها و يطلق عليها اسم مطلقة.. و المطلقة لا تتزوج.. اما الزوج البرئ فيقدر ان يتزوج.

فهمت؟؟ اي ان الطرف الزاني لا يقدر ان يتزوج مرة اخري اما الطرف الذي لم يزني فيقدر ان يتزوج.
*


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي على تبيان بان من لم يرتكب اثم الزنا وتطلق بان له حق بان يتزوج  مره اخرى 
وهيك انتها سوالي


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> لكن من كلامك فهمت ان المراة التي تطلقت من رجلها بعد ان ثبت عليه انه ارتكب الزنا تتزوج عادي ولا احد يتهمها او من تزوجها بالزنه
> 
> يعني الي بجوز هذه المطلقه لا يعتبر انه زاني


مظبوط لأنها لم ترتكب اي خطية


----------

